# Holter Moniter



## rlj99w (Dec 14, 2011)

I am new to cardiac field and the office I am working for has been billing the 93224 for the holter moniter when the pt leaves the office with it. I would think it should not be billed until the pt returns the device & the physician reviews/interprets it. Looking for advise/documentation to support this either way if anyone can help. Thanks!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you own the monitors? Are you monitoring the patient and storing the data? Or are you giving the patient a monitor from Medtronics, etc and then they store the information and your tech downloads from them? If you don't own and you are downloading from them - you code the 92225 and 93227.

We use Medtronics monitors and we bill the 93225 when we put the monitor on the patient. We bill the 93227 when we have the report and the dx codes from the MD.


----------



## CBaer (Dec 14, 2011)

*DOS on Holter services*

You can find your answer here

This is directly from CMS and it tells you what date to use for billing the different components of the Holter.

http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/lcd_attachments/29584_13/L29584_CV016_CBG_040111.pdf

Happy Holidays.
Cheryl


----------



## amym (Dec 15, 2011)

I work for a practice that owns their holters and we bill CPT 93224 after the patient returns the holter and there is an actual report printed.  We use the date of hook up as the date of service.  We wait to bill the holters until the report is printed because the holter may be defective at times and not provide a full report or would record partially.  CPT 2011 states if the recording time is less than 12 hours, you must append a modifier -52.  How would you know if the holter recorded the full 24 hours until a report is received?  Sometimes the patient takes it off!


----------



## rlj99w (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------

